# [SOLVED] 3d graphics hardware could not be initialized



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

My computer has been giving this error say that 3d graphics hardware could not be initialized. I have windows 7 on my computer but when I had windows xp this error never used to show up. Do I have to go back to windows xp to stop this error ? :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 3d graphics hardware could not be initialized*

I suspect you either didn't install the drivers properly or not at all. Go to either the system manufacturers site or motherboards site and see if it is compatible with win7. If so download and install drivers in this order-
Chip-set
Video 
Sound 
Then the rest making sure you restart after each driver install whether it asks or not.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: 3d graphics hardware could not be initialized*

i can install video drivers but the monitor would turn on and off occasionally. The chip-set drivers are not compatible with windows 7


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: 3d graphics hardware could not be initialized*

If the chipset drivers are not compatible with Windows 7, go back to XP. You will continue to have problems if you don't have the correct chipset drivers installed.

Where did you download the chipset drivers from, or are you trying to use the old drivers that you were using in XP?

If there's no Win7 version available to download, is there a Vista version instead?

Please post your full system specs, including motherboard make/model.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: 3d graphics hardware could not be initialized*

I think I may have to go back to Windows xp and I downloaded the chip-set drivers from the manufacturer's website. I was trying to use chip-set drivers from Windows xp.There are no Windows vista drivers only Windows xp. 

System specifications:

Operating System
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit

CPU
Intel Celeron
Northwood 0.13um Technology

RAM
1.0GB DDR @ 133MHz (2.5-3-3-6)

Motherboard
MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-6577 (Socket 478)	

Graphics
Integrated Intel Extreme graphics

Hard Drives
98GB Seagate ST3100011A ATA Device (PATA)	

Optical Drives
HP DVD Writer 740b ATA Device

Audio
FM801A PCI Audio (WDM)

Chip-set
845GL​


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: 3d graphics hardware could not be initialized*

That's an old, slow computer. Stick with XP.


----------

